# Lister Star Clipper Questions



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Yesterday I used my new Lister Star clippers for the first time and they quit on me after about fifteen minutes. I oiled them and set the blade tension according to the instructions prior to use. First I noticed the blade that came with them cuts very short. Is there another blade I should get? After about ten minutes, I stopped, brushed out the blades and oiled them again. After another five minutes they quit. I let them cool and tried pushing the reset button, but I could not make them work again. I even tried a different power outlet after a couple of hours but could not get them to work. Can someone help me troubleshoot the clippers?


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

OK I did a little poking around on the net and found a thread about the clippers in a horse forum. It said "... push the reset button with a pin until it engages." I tried it and that made the clippers run. So now what is the right blade and where do I get one?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I want to buy some Lister's, but that is what I'm afraid of; not knowing which model to buy and which blades I'll need.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Cindy - I use the "fine" blade for body clips. It is about what an A5 #10 blade would give you or maybe just a little closer cut.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

And I love the lister Star clippers. I bought a pair last year to add to my kit when TSC had them on sale. I have probably clipped over 100 goats and the original blade is still good. just be sure to oil frequently - I probably do it every 5 minutes. And blade tension needs to be as per the instructions - tighten all the way and then back of 1.5 turns. Have never had them heat up or stall on me,


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

I emailed Flanders Creek with my question about blades. Flanders Creek has a blade sharpening service they advertise on some breed lists, and I thought they would be able to recommend blades and places to get them. Here's what they said about blades for Lister clippers:

Hi Thanks for your inquiry. Hope we can help.

Blades supplied with Listers are labeled "fine," and yes they do cut close - leaving the hair .06" in length. Lister blades and Premier blades are interchangeable - Premier will fit your clipper just fine, and the blades are good quality. The main difference being the Premier blades are usually a bit cheaper to buy (still expensive though), and Premier has more of a variety. That said, here's the link to the large blades page of the Premier site: http://www.premier1supplies.com/c/clippers_and_shearers/clipper_blades_-_large/

You can breeze through the different blades. Each set description gives the length the blade will leave the hair. Lots of our customers with goats that own Lister clippers that don't use the fine set will go with Lister's "cover cote," or similar blade. Here's the Sullivan Supply's web page on Lister blades. https://www.sullivansupply.com/cart/ia/c-137-wahllister-clippers-blades.aspx The cover cote leaves the hair .18". Premier has a "coarse" blade that leaves the hair .12", a medium set that leaves .08" and an xtra cover set that leaves .25". Lister doesn't have (to my knowledge) any choices between their cover cote set and the fine set that you already have.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the fine blade for red and brown does and the cover coat for black and whites. There is something wrong with your clippers that they are overheating. If you didn't have the tension screw correct the teeth on the blades would chatter, it would NOT overheat and turn off. I would send them back for another pair now. Kenny and I use both of ours non stop on the whole herd until they are done or we are exhausted. And use Premier and use their white oil and spray cool, I spray with cold WD 40, simply keeping the can (I have a spray bottle that I refill from my husbands jug) in ice water. There is something wrong with your clippers! Vicki


----------

